# Whats the best protein shake?



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking for lean muslce bulking.

Need one that actually works good!

previously tried : dynamitze cost £70


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Any of the basic whey from any of the forum sponsors...

Bodybuilding warehouse

Bulk powders

Myprotein

Pro-10

Etc...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

http://proteinpitstop.co.uk/shop-by-brand/reflex-nutrition/reflex-instant-mass-2-7kg.html I would go with something like this its 50% protein 50% carbs and its good carbs no cheap meltodextrin ect

Also there is free delivery.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Usn MFA.


----------



## Pike1 (Jul 19, 2012)

READYorNOT said:


> Looking for lean muslce bulking.
> 
> Need one that actually works good!
> 
> previously tried : dynamitze cost £70


MyProtein' s True Whey is my fav.

Good value, great range of flavours and always mixes smooth.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

The best protein shake:

Affordable

Fits macros

Tastes good


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Matrix anabolic protein, 80percent pure protein


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I've just swapped to phd and am really noticing a difference with it, and it tastes amazing.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Anything from reflex.

One stop xtreme and peptide fusion are my staples.


----------



## getoned.com (Aug 11, 2012)

Kinetica whey or Hydrapharm Hydrawhey are the best for taste!


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

getoned.com said:


> Kinetica whey or Hydrapharm Hydrawhey are the best for taste!


I was always told if it tastes good it's full of sugar and sweeteners


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

was going to go with reflex myself - only ever heard good,

but it was a toss up between;

reflex

ON gold stardard

bsn

went with BSN in the end - going to try ON/reflex next thou  they seem to be a constant top 3 IMO, although i previously used bodybuildingwarehouse's which was good, but didnt mix too well with 2 scoops.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Reflex


----------



## eddyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

A use syntha6 just finished maybe thinking about getting a weight gainer.

Anyone know any good ones that dont take lots of liquid.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

eddyboy said:


> A use syntha6 just finished maybe thinking about getting a weight gainer.
> 
> Anyone know any good ones that dont take lots of liquid.


how'd you find the syntha-6?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

muscletech premium mass will al;ways be my mass gainer

Lean thou woujld have to be CNP whey


----------



## getoned.com (Aug 11, 2012)

DazG said:


> I was always told if it tastes good it's full of sugar and sweeteners


Ye you're probably right Daz, but they really do taste good. Kinetica is by far my favourite protein for value and taste and mixability.


----------



## skinnylittlegit (May 26, 2008)

Syntha-6 has a great taste


----------



## Nil1436114837 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ive always wanted to know why people seem to buy the more expensive brands, rather than the cheaper ones like my protein or bbwarehouses own stuff. Is there much of a difference? other than price


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Reflex or extreme nutrition for me.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

from my understanding, some brands - over priced, granted,

however, brands 'tend' to cotain more/other ingrediants and falvours ect,

some will say buy in bulk for cheap, others will say ' you get what you pay for'

try abit of everything and see what works for you.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nil said:


> Ive always wanted to know why people seem to buy the more expensive brands, rather than the cheaper ones like my protein or bbwarehouses own stuff. Is there much of a difference? other than price


From experience the dearer ones gerally do taste better and have a better mix ability and texture.

Can't say I've ever noticed any difference results wise which is why I just go for the cheaper stuff nowadays.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

The spec on Hydrapharm looks good, Syntha 6 tastes lovely, but is carb heavy, take a look at PNI Pure Protein http://www.pnisupplements.com/products-item/pni-pure-protein/ gets great reviews


----------



## Joebrah (Aug 10, 2012)

best protein shake?

throw some steak in the food processor with kale and natural yogurt!!! its far better than any chemically manufactured powder


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Pro-10 Whey!!!

Cheap.

High Protein Content.

Tastes Good.

No BS Ingredients.


----------



## eddyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

It tastes great but I think I need a weight gainer I read it's not that good mate


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

oneon protein max..£45 for 4.5kg ..mint choc chip,delicious


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

I do like Reflex products, top quality and worth every penny IMO

Also never had a complaint about them :thumbup1:


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd agree with them in my top 3 but for just pure taste BSN hands down!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Boring answer... but if you're looking for 'lean muscle bulking' then it all comes down to your diet, not the brand or flavour of your protein supplement.


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

If your looking at a step up in calories from Syntha 6, I'd go with Reflex Instant Mass or Reflex One Stop Extreme, both brill products.

For mega calories ON Serious Mass but you will need a lot of fluid or you can just split the servings.


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Boring answer... but if you're looking for 'lean muscle bulking' then it all comes down to your diet, not the brand or flavour of your protein supplement.


Boring but true


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bulk Powders 82% Instantised Whey - cheap, low carbs, high in protein. I get 200g protein a day from this stuff.

Who gives a fck about taste anyhow, bunch of pussies!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

best tasting ones i have had latley were optimim nutrition and bsn one

the bsn one was the best one the cinamon roll i did the small tub in a week!


----------

